# Masterkush Masterstealth CFL growbox



## valuablevariable (Sep 8, 2007)

This will be my second and yet first real attempt. My last i started out with no clue but at end i knew whats what yet the only remaining plant was a male. Now i have built a new growbox 21x17x27 inches (l,w,h) out of a perfect old sewing machine box. It fits perfectly under my desk, has a lock and looks unsuspicious. After removing all sewing machine parts i painted the inside white, made two holes in back for fans and made a light fixture out of an ikea cd rack i had laying around. Currently there are 6 CFLs (4 cool and 2 warm) yet there is a remaining socket for a 7th. Total its about 125 Watts. In back i attached some air pipes (whatever the name really is) to vent the outgoing air away from the ingoing. Thermostat can be read form outside and in middle it is 80 F. All in all im very happy with how it turned out. 
I have germinated 3 feminised masterkush seeds on September 4th, one germinated on the 6th, next on 7th and those two are now in soil, still waiting on third. 
Here are some before/after pictures of the growbox


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice and stealthy.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 8, 2007)

Might be interesting to post some building pics, took 2 days and had to build quietly because im in somewhat of a dorm. Try chisseling 2 holes with hardly any use of a hammer. 

This is after removing all the sewing machine stuff...








Lights are from Ikea but wired 7 together so that there are only 3 plugs














This is generally what was done, all the little details left out oc (installing fans, sealing off etc..) There is a 10 F difference inside from top and bottom, ill try to even it out by placing a small fan inside mixing up all air.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 10, 2007)

have you given any thought to what strain you want to grow considering height restrictions. also if your in a college dorm be careful. i had a female friend who got a scholarship to a good college and lost it all due to smoking in her dorm room. hope your grow goes well and keep us posted.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 11, 2007)

Im growing feminised masterkush, will have to give it some training. And this isnt really a dorm but more like an appartement building just for students.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah i guess im stupid cuz you wrote masterkush in the headline.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah i was wondering after i responded like "wait, its in the title and even his name is masterkoosh, doesnt he already know?"
Thanks for the interest anyways .
Two seeds have germinated, potted and sprout yesterday. Ive have 3 of the 6 CFLs on atm to reduce the heat since the sprouts are way up by the lights and itll get over 90 if i turn on all at once. On bottom its under 80 so ill be getting a new fan to mix all the air around some time soon.
The third seed didnt germinate, i put it into soil to see if it does anything and started germinating seed number 4, this time making sure its in a warm place (aka on my laptop) thinking that might have been the problem. If all 4 grow instead of 3 i dont know what ill do seeing that the grow space would be too small.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 13, 2007)

No huge changes, the two sprouted plants are still growing, the old and newly (seed #3 and #4) germinating seeds are yet to sprout, i doubt the old one still will but the new one shoult pop out of the soul any time now. 
I got myself a 125 Watt warm envirolight today, the temps would be around 93 if i added it now but im going to get a 230 volt fan from ebay within a week (if i "win" it tomorrow) that will be put into the growbox to circulate the air from the bottom and top, this way it will stay under 90F right under the bulbs. 
After exchanging a warm 23 watt cfl for a cool ill have pretty much 125 watt cool in small cfls and 125 watt warm with the enviro. I purposly got the warm to ensure i have max light for flowering stage. 
One mistake, i toppled over one of the plants, however it seems to be alright. From now on ill be more carefull.

The new bulb:


----------



## Dr High (Sep 13, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> No huge changes, the two sprouted plants are still growing, the old and newly (seed #3 and #4) germinating seeds are yet to sprout, i doubt the old one still will but the new one shoult pop out of the soul any time now.
> I got myself a 125 Watt warm envirolight today, the temps would be around 93 if i added it now but im going to get a 230 volt fan from ebay within a week (if i "win" it tomorrow) that will be put into the growbox to circulate the air from the bottom and top, this way it will stay under 90F right under the bulbs.
> After exchanging a warm 23 watt cfl for a cool ill have pretty much 125 watt cool in small cfls and 125 watt warm with the enviro. I purposly got the warm to ensure i have max light for flowering stage.
> One mistake, i toppled over one of the plants, however it seems to be alright. From now on ill be more carefull.
> ...


Thats gunna give it some power more lights more lights!


----------



## dannyjw (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Valuable, I am in almost the same situation as you with regards to being in uni accomodation and needing stealth, so im glad i found your thread =) awesome setup by the way, you have exactly what I am aiming for. I was thinking of PC growing but the price and size just dont seem worth it. 
i was thinking of using my chest of drawers as a box (take out the drawers) and hanging enviro's inside. and use the front of the drawers to make it look normal. 
one thing, what about the smell? when your MK starts flowering, it sure is guna stinnk hehe


----------



## Ribbet29 (Sep 15, 2007)

Good job, Very nice setup & Very stealthy. I agree with danny about the smell, it's definitely something you'll need to address at some piont in your grow. Good luck and again good job


----------



## Juandivad (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey man beautiful setup, thats exactly what i want for my room
i would like to stick that box in my closet.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 16, 2007)

dannyjw said:


> Hey Valuable, I am in almost the same situation as you with regards to being in uni accomodation and needing stealth, so im glad i found your thread =) awesome setup by the way, you have exactly what I am aiming for. I was thinking of PC growing but the price and size just dont seem worth it.
> i was thinking of using my chest of drawers as a box (take out the drawers) and hanging enviro's inside. and use the front of the drawers to make it look normal.
> one thing, what about the smell? when your MK starts flowering, it sure is guna stinnk hehe


I have never heardof a successfull PC grow, the space is just too small. I was going to rebuild some drawers too but then i found this lockable cabinet and am glad i did. The smell is an issue ill deal with when i know how bad its getting but have thought about it oc. The smallest filter with fan would cost 100$ but a guy at the headshop advised me towards other things like oil that are supposed to work. I would also be interested in building my own filter but like i said, thatll come in a few weeks.

My 3rd and 4th seed dont want to germinate. The 3rd i can forget but i dont know why the new seed wont grow. Its prett frustrating, ill have to try to maximise the 2 plants i have, at least i know theyll be female. 

Still wondering if i should LST or top them. And also if i should build a whole new smaller box to keep a plant for cloing in and use this box i have now to flower.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 17, 2007)

Progress report. Both are doing fine, ive either got bad seeds or im just not a good germinator (im afraid its the second). The last two seeds wont show any signs of life, cant imagine what im doing wrong. 
The other two are doing well, happy as could be. Heres the pics


----------



## Dr High (Sep 17, 2007)

MAybe th roots hav reached the bottom. get them a gollon pot and 3 gallon ones OR Bigger.


----------



## D3adH3ad (Sep 17, 2007)

How in the world are you going to fit 4 MK or even 2 in that thing?


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 17, 2007)

D3adH3ad said:


> How in the world are you going to fit 4 MK or even 2 in that thing?


looks like itll be two, and thats something thatll have to work out with the right training. 
I will be giving them new pots, i just need to find some that are wide rather than tall first. If im, they are, lucky then tomorrow.

I put in the 125 watt warm light, its mounted to the door and when its closed it lights them from the side. This is more of a simple fast way i could mount it instead of screwing it to the top but works rather well. When in flowering ill rearange the lights so the warms are above.
Now the two have 250 watts of CFLs.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 19, 2007)

Today i have ordered another 85W warm and 125W cool enviros. 
Im planning on building a PC grow box for clones where ill be adding the new 125W light. The 85W will be added to the current grow box so i will have 330W and will be my flowering space. 
I will need new pots asap but first i need to get some studying done.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 19, 2007)

Got two new pots, will still repot once again when i find optimal ones but these will do for now


----------



## saka (Sep 19, 2007)

very nice place you make congraculacions man!!!!!!!!


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks man im happy with how its turning out


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 19, 2007)

ive also gotten the temp down to 81F and made some sugar yeast C02 mix in a bottle that i just placed in.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 20, 2007)

Todays progress:

 

Also, seed #4 germinated today, 9 days after starting it. Yesterday i dug it out of soil and placed it into a glass of water. Im pretty amazed. Itll probably be a mother plant for cloning.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 23, 2007)

So far so good, i started LST today, ive never done it before so lets see what happens. 
 

Any comments suggestions?


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 24, 2007)

I think i will start flowering tomorrow. I will transplant them into long pots so i can LST them some more.
I got some rooting hormone today for clones that will be taking probably in a week and some flowering nutes.
They grew a lot in the last 24h, i was impressed when i took a look today


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 24, 2007)

Well i repotted today already as to not stress them too much when giving them 24h of darknes tomorrow. They are now farther from the light than before because more air gets in this way. I fixed the Co2 bottle with two tubes that direct the Co2 to the plants.

*The roots_________ New container______ New setup*

  


Anybody still watching this or am i on my own?


----------



## bluntez (Sep 24, 2007)

got some healthy lookin pants. hope they turn out strong 

 BlunTez


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 25, 2007)

ehy buddy. im here with ya. lookin nice. i do have a question tho. whats LST and whats the difference between reg nutes and flowering nutes?


----------



## Dr High (Sep 25, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> ehy buddy. im here with ya. lookin nice. i do have a question tho. whats LST and whats the difference between reg nutes and flowering nutes?


flowering nutes will aid your plants to grow those buds you smoke everyday. by regular you mean Vegging nutrients. thats for growth thats it thats all.peace


----------



## Ribbet29 (Sep 25, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> ehy buddy. im here with ya. lookin nice. i do have a question tho. whats LST and whats the difference between reg nutes and flowering nutes?


LST = Low Stress Training. Here's a link that will show you the basic's
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 25, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> Well i repotted today already as to not stress them too much when giving them 24h of darknes tomorrow. They are now farther from the light than before because more air gets in this way. I fixed the Co2 bottle with two tubes that direct the Co2 to the plants.
> 
> *The roots_________ New container______ New setup*
> 
> ...


ive been checking in on your grow and the plants look good. has the smell been a issue yet? what kind of bloom nutes.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys glad to see your still around. They are starting to smell nicely up close but in the general area youd never notice anything. From the local headshop i was advised to getting some organic Alga-bloom made from algae or seaweed, not sure. I hope to get my new 85W and 125W enviros soon to power up the space some more. Right now its still at 250W, with the new lights itll be 335- 460W depending if i use the new 125W for a small veg room.


----------



## helpmehealtheworld (Sep 26, 2007)

yo Valuablevariable
Had a good read on your grow and looking good, I'm a big fan of the enviros as stealth and power consumption and more importantly "saftey" was paramount for my 1st grow, now into 5th week of flowering and smells CAN be an issue, tooo many nosey bastards around, Know what I mean.. boy u are in stealth mode, regarding smells..I got myself a little carbon ionizer/air purifier from healthyhomes, ona gel and lime mate mist, reccomended by Edsthreads..the ionizer just sits at the side of the budbox which has a little compartment for the ona gel, when turned on highest setting the smells of the babies disspares inside 5 mins and is replaced by the smell of the ona gel which just smells like "really clean" I then run untill bedtime on lowest setting..a bit pricey at £100 which included the ona gel/lime mist.. but was quickly setup with no hassels and instant results..just a thought 4 ya if ya have any low life snoops on the prowl...

No1 Grow Rule = TELL NO-ONE
No2 Grow Rule = Refer to rule 1
No3 Grow Rule = 4 total peace of mind, refer to rule 2

Lol nice setup, go4it m8y
Peace to all
HMHTW


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 26, 2007)

*Flowering Day 2*

Pics from today

..............................New branches coming out 
 

Mold problem appeared in the dirt by one of the plants. I removed the top 2 inches and will let the the soil dry on top (what you should always do anyway) and hope it doesnt return. Any other advice?

 


I am thinking of what ill do for odor. A recent post said cat litter with pinesol (dont have pinesol here would have to find something else) worked and that sounds easy and interesting. Also ive been looking for activated carbon to build my own. Other than that im not ready to pay 100 for a filter but looking on ebay every now and then.
I usually have the room to myself, but because i live in a dorm like place where 
a) fridays housekeeping cleans my room
b) the lady in charge here likes to come into the room even when your not home without asking if she needs something (read the water meter or something like that)
The housekeepers i know exactly when they come and i can tell them every now and then, even 2 or 3 weeks in a row i dont want my room cleaned so its doable, and the other lady is in the building untill 12:30 in the afternoon. Thats why my light cycle starts at 12:30 in case somebody comes in during the time shes here. 
The lady is actually very nice but just doesnt care about privacy when it comes to asking if she can come in (of course shell knock etc).


----------



## totalzer01 (Sep 28, 2007)

pretty sweet box, i hope mines works as well as yours. Did it take long for the spray paint fumes to go away inside the box? I was thinking about using white acrylic paint instead.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 28, 2007)

Today i built in two small fans on the top to vent out the collected hot air rising to the top. Yesterday my new lights came and i added the 85W warm bulb. Now theres 6 23W cool, 125W and 85W warm so ive got about 310W. They are doing great.

I let it air out over night and then i started using the box. You can use whatever kind of paint you want, gl

Number 1 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmNumber 2


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 28, 2007)

and i also got a hepa air purifier that has activated carbon and ioniser filter.


----------



## Godsp33d (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude, your plants look fantastic! I love the grow box you've put together. Very... inconspicuous. Looks like a slightly larger, wood pattern, mini-fridge.

Do they already smell? What are your thoughts on combating the oder; especially during flowering?

My biggest problem is where to harvest. I imagine you are going to have one helluva time.


----------



## CrazyNinja45 (Sep 30, 2007)

How do you hook the computer fans up lol.


----------



## totalzer01 (Sep 30, 2007)

CrazyNinja45 said:


> How do you hook the computer fans up lol.


that should help.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/27630-pc-fan-conversion.html


----------



## TokemonGo (Oct 1, 2007)

Helpful post... I'm thinking of building a similar growbox pretty soon


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 1, 2007)

could you maybe show how you made the light fixture? great grow so far!


----------



## TokemonGo (Oct 1, 2007)

As I told u before, this has been a helpful post. Now that I look over it once more, I have a question about your ventilation system. If I recall right, you have 4 fans now. Are 3 (the 2 new ones on top and higher original one in the back) for exhaust and 1 (the lower original in the back) for intake? I read somewhere else that a active exhaust- passive intake system is ideal, but it seems whatever you're doing is working well so I thought I'd ask...


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooo, update again, day 8 into flowering, no signs yet but i know they are female because theyre feminised. 
I started using flowering nutes on low doses and overall they are doing great. They are really starting to give off their smell when i go right up to them, i am using an exterior air filter and a simpsons air freshner atm, the filter usually isnt left on when im gone and otherwise not so much either. Theres no need to really do anything just yet. The little air freshner is masking up the smell for now. 
I have built a PC grow box with the 125W cool enviro for clones. So now i took 2 from each plant in rockwool cubes and rooting gel and well see what happens. 
The pc has a fan blowing out but theres no way i can measure the temp right now. Should be ok
To answer your question:
I have 4 fans, two small ones on top, two in the back and all are blowing air out. I have 3 holes in the back so one of them doesnt have a fan and thats where the air comes in. Ive spent the most time working on the temps and now it is at 86 because the volume insode the box is smaller with the plants being raised up. When i lower the plants the temps might/should drop some more.
Pics will be added later, site to upload is down


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres a scetch of how i made the light fixture 
The sockets have a ring you can fasten thats meant so you can attach the lamp hoods. I got them at ikea, 2$ and wired 3 to one plug. 
You need the ring to attach the sockets to the rig.





Take a (ikea) wood cd rack, cut in half, cut slits to where you can slide in the sockets... done


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 2, 2007)

Here they are
   

Here the cloner


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 2, 2007)

where do you get feminized seeds? i want to start my stealth grow but its going to be about the size of yours and i wont be able to have tons of plants i the space by the way sick grow and great write up thanks a lot


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got these for 5$, will never need to buy new ones again


I also found these 2 230V fans, oh yeah. Wont need them for this setup though


Feminised seeds can be found anywhere that sells seeds. I got them at a headshop, but they were from dutch passion.


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 3, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 4, 2007)

Theres always updates, however still no white hairs. Two of the clones are looking very good, one is so so and the other i hope pulls through and hope is just being very lazy, i do have a dome i put over them thats taken off for the pic. Any tips are welcome. 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmInside the box:


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 4, 2007)

hey dude. looking great and i love the cloner. i didnt think it would be that stealth but i was proven wrong. i never actually seen one of those in action. awesome! and thanks for putting up the light fixture diagram. just one more question. could you possible post a pic of the light sockets so i can see if i can run down to the depot 5 mins away instead of the hour drive to ikea. thanks bro.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure,


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 4, 2007)

i wish i had some tips to give.... but im really inexperienced, your plants do look damn good how long have they been flowering now? good luck with the clones and great grow btw


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 5, 2007)

ah.. i seee. thanks a bunch bro.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 5, 2007)

Need help with yellowing at the tips, what could it be. It doesnt look like buring but rather like color changing.


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 5, 2007)

bump for \this guy help him out


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 6, 2007)

Well well, it started flowering yesterday, and as expected both female. I will now start having problems taking them out the box because the door cant be opened very far so they will stay inside unless i move the whole box if i really need to get in there. 
Flowering day 11
Day 33 from seed


----------



## tierasan (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey - new here. I love your setup and your guide has been really useful! The yellow tips could be a calcium, zinc or some other sort of mineral metal deficiency. Check out International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles! for more info. May become a problem later in flowering.

I just had a question for your 85W and 125W CFLs - do you use the regular sockets you got at ikea, or do you use special mogul adaptors? And how have you mounted it on the edge of the chamber? 

Happy growing!


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 7, 2007)

i know you cant take em out but it would be cool to see an updated pic..... happy tokin


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of pictures because i moved the box form under the desk to water

   
Droopy after watering
 


These are two different nodes that show how much a difference it makes when light can get to one branch but not the other. Here theres one huge branch and one small outlined in red


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 7, 2007)

This has been asked over over, but should i remove the one big leaf covering the mid section/ new small branches?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 7, 2007)

nope. any healthy leaves stay.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 7, 2007)

But what if like an accident happens, let say the leaf wasnt carefull and gets hit by a car?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 7, 2007)

of crouse accidents _can_ happen. but consider this : the more leaves, the more chlorophyll - the more chlorophyll, the more food the plant gets - the more food, the fatter it gets


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah i know they are needed, but those small branches arent getting light and if they grew then there would be more leaves to make chlorophyll. Its like investing, one leaf less today, 4 more next week due to light reaching down


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 7, 2007)

but the fan leaves are already big and bulky and producing much chlorophyll


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 7, 2007)

well then theyll need to stay


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 7, 2007)

im a noob. and in all honesty, he could be totally right. but if it was my choice, id snip them just out of curiosity. nice grow by the way! way better than my plat. and i think i started 4 days sooner.. you cheated. lol.


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 7, 2007)

damn man plants look great how long are you gonna flower for? and i know its prob way to early to tell but any idea on how much weight in the end?


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 8, 2007)

I have no idea on the weight because ive never harvested before. Flowering time is also unknown, guess its around 8 weeks like the rest.
My very optimistic goal would be 25-30g a plant dry. For all those who are thinking, "man is he off, hell get half that", dont be harsh, let me believe or give it to me easy. What do you all think they could yield?


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 8, 2007)

since ive never harvested either i thkn your guess could be close to right lol i love the grow dude any more pics or the clones?


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 8, 2007)

They look the same as last picture, otherwise i would. Glad your enjoying it


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 9, 2007)

A treat! I managed to take some ok pictures with my crappy 400$ sony camera (its always broken, wont focus). Now you can actually see the plants instead of a picture with something green in it.
 

If i want to pollinate, according to fdd you should do it 2-3 wekks into flowering. So would this be the right time now?


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah.. im kinda jealous. we started 4 days apart and yours look 10x better than mine. no lie. lookin awsome dude. keep itup.this hits fer your plants.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 10, 2007)

Space is beginning to be tight, i didnt expect the lower nodes to grow taller than the main cola, ill have to tie down those branches later on a lot.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 10, 2007)

Will the plant continue to grow at this rate or will it start slowing down after a few weeks and more or less stay at a certain size. I know they will double-tripple in size but would still like to know if/when the monster growth stops.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 12, 2007)

Im thinking that i might start changing to a SOG if the nodes keep growing, might not be a bad idea either way


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good...

When you say SoG, how many chambers do you have for this.
I hope you arent planning on taking cuttings from your budding
girls...


----------



## nugsrcool (Oct 12, 2007)

your fuck gnarly bro


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 13, 2007)

My bad i wanted to say ScroG, i saw another grower with a really small box use a screen and got the most out of his tiny space that way.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 13, 2007)

Heres a pic from the other grower,


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 13, 2007)

Variable,

First off I can't believe your grow box is only 2 feet tall.
that is not enough height for a plant grown from seed.
Second you have flowered your plant after only a couple weeks, when growing from seed your plant needs to reach maturity at least 2 1/2 to 3 months before you will get good smoke. Generally you will notice the onset of maturity when the nodes start growing unevenly. 
Your clones, are they from these plants if so you need to let them grow for a couple of months before you take clones from them and let your original clone be the mother. Once your mother(original clone) has reached maturity you can take clones and induce flowering right away, but if your plant(s) haven't reached maturity then your flowers will not have enough THC content to get you stoned.
Think of this like anything else in nature, the flower is part of the plants reproductive organs. You wouldn't try to impregnate a small child, because she has not reached sexual maturity. So flowering your plants so soon is like plant pedophilia, it's just wrong.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 13, 2007)

RichardDawson said:


> Variable,
> 
> First off I can't believe your grow box is only 2 feet tall.
> that is not enough height for a plant grown from seed.
> ...


Although i appreciate your trying to help, it seems like you have some things to learn as well.... Not everybody has the space to let the plant grow several feet, i started flowering already because this is what is needed to suit my space. 
2-3 months veg?, once again your pretty much ignoring my requirements, this is like saying you shouldnt grow at all unless you do it the way you would if you had all the space you needed. 2-3 months is probably optimal, but my grow isnt about whats the most optimal way to grow, its about what the most optimal way of growing in a smaller space. This would mean flowering early.
There are plenty of grows done in smaller areas and oc they will yield less, but the challenge is to still get the max results from what you have.
Once again thanks, but dont assume i dont know basics like more space is better. Im not growing in a cab because i think ill get better results than a 1000W HPS in a growroom.
I just dont see what your tips have anything to do with my grow.

And plants cant be directly compared with people, they will pretty much flower once their environment tells them its time to.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 13, 2007)

I rearranged the lights so all are on top, this way i can add a screen tomorrows. Heres todays pictures


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are some sick ass plants man. but what do you mean by addin a screen?


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 13, 2007)

My tips where offered, because when you finally harvest and smoke it you won't get high. Again plant pedophilia. If your plant aren't given the time to mature physiologically you won't get high. If your space cannot support this then you shouldn't grow, if you don't have the time you shouldn't grow. You can't speed up nature. I don't want to sound mean or callous but, you are just wasting money if you are letting nature do it's thing.


----------



## trapper (Oct 13, 2007)

RichardDawson said:


> My tips where offered, because when you finally harvest and smoke it you won't get high. Again plant pedophilia. If your plant aren't given the time to mature physiologically you won't get high. If your space cannot support this then you shouldn't grow, if you don't have the time you shouldn't grow. You can't speed up nature. I don't want to sound mean or callous but, you are just wasting money if you are letting nature do it's thing.


Go watch the movie rudy.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 13, 2007)

haha...that was truly inspiring.
Anything's possible dude...

THC doesn't care how big of
a plant it's growing on...It 
will get the job done.


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't remember saying anything about size, it is about time. sure if you have a mature plant and clone her you could flower her immediatley and she will be great , but without maturity THC content is lacking.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 13, 2007)

Are you guessing or making this up, because im not the first to grow like this and the buds are potent.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 13, 2007)

Your good dude, I've flowered from seed with much smaller
seedlings than yours...

I don't prefer to research things and post on others threads
like i'm some genious, but rather gain through my own experiences...


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 13, 2007)

Tell me when you smoke it how it was.


----------



## Nothing Has Changed (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't listen to Richard; he's obviously a Dick. If I were to wait three months with my DWC, I'd only have the space to grow one, maybe two. You may not produce as much bud, but it won't be any less potent. I think someone may have already asked this: where'd you get the feminized seeds from? Nirvana or Doc?


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 14, 2007)

local headshop, they were dutch passion


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 14, 2007)

Today i converted to Scrog + LST. The screen was built and they are enjoying the new setup.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 14, 2007)

sweet stuff man. but what dose the screen dude? and just cuz im excited! i just found out i have 2 girls!!! i found 2 preflowers on each


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2007)

hey there vv things are looking good. have you been growing herb for a long time. i thought you were new to growing but according to your pictures i dont think so.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 14, 2007)

I have had several tries over the years with all before being totaly done wrong. Now im informed and hope it makes up for years of being clueless


----------



## JESSE (Oct 14, 2007)

does the screen hyelp keep them short or support the weight of buds?


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 14, 2007)

i suppose both


----------



## cannibascannibal (Oct 14, 2007)

As a soon-to-be CFL grower, this gives me hope.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 14, 2007)

how are the clones makin out?


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 15, 2007)

and just to let you know, ima try to learn scrog from you mr.


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 18, 2007)

any updated pics??


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 18, 2007)

yes i am lazy and tired, will see if i get them up


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 18, 2007)

The smell hasnt been a problem, when the lights and fans arent on the smell stays in the box. Othr than that it smells sweet in the room when its on and i use a little hanging air freshner that adds another sweet scent so that you wouldnt be able to tell. The air purifier i bought doesnt help.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 18, 2007)

bout time you undate! ive been waiting. looking amazing dude. keep that shit up.


----------



## AphexTwin (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job so far, hope things keep going the way they're going.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 21, 2007)

Day 25 flower (i think)


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 21, 2007)

whats the netting at the top??


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 21, 2007)

I tie the branches down so they wont grow into light


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 21, 2007)

oh ok. How do i need to know when to top my plants??


----------



## jackinthebox (Oct 21, 2007)

Valuable, nice grow buddy, Keep it up.

About now, I would reccomend using some molasses, 2tbs a gallon, once a week. You can even do 3tbs, but I would say nothing more. Help your plants make those sweet sweet crystals that we all love = )

grow on buddy <3


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 22, 2007)

I started with unrefined brown sugar, no molases here.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 22, 2007)

does brown sugar work? bc i have bunches of that here. i love to make maple and brown sugar oatmeal. yum yum.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 22, 2007)

been following from the start. they look great. good to see a nice stealth grow working out.


----------



## hashbasher011 (Oct 24, 2007)

Truly amazing man. Based on past experience growing under my parents noises, all I can say is start planning your harvest protocol and where you plan to dry. Perhaps in the same box? Just be sure you know whats going to go down when harvest time comes, instead of scrambling for a solution. can't wait to see some close up pics of your trichromes. Marvelous work my friend.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks hash, harvesting isnt completely planned but i hadnt thought of using the same box. Either that or just a closet. I dont think it will be a big problem, but i really dont know what would go wrong (says the beginner grower). Pictures tomorrow if i get to it.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 25, 2007)

This one clone started to actually grow. Now i will try to get it to go hermie so it will make its own feminised seeds. Its gonna be kept real small.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 25, 2007)

figured out that the light is costing about 35$ a month, good thing i have a flat rate on power here (dorm). The rooms arent measured seperatly so they wont catch on. Still pricy for a few bulbs


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 27, 2007)

Switching from sugar cane to nutes every watering


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 27, 2007)

sugar cane? how much or so? looks amazing! been here since the beginning and looks better everytime!


----------



## scubadude239 (Oct 27, 2007)

I read from post one and just wanted to say it looks like you did a damn good job dude, plants look very healthy. LST is basically persuading the plant to grow in a spiral direction(like a spiral staircase)? How do you plan on getting your clone to become a hermaphedite? Keep it up dude, i got a lot of good info.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 30, 2007)

Getting fat


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 30, 2007)

from the koosh the kush looks awesome. i will take some tips from this veteran grow.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 30, 2007)

i mean, i wish mine were that fat. mines prolly about the size of the tip of my thumb.. how long is that since first flower?


----------



## madchens (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking very good just curious though your growing in a dorm? sounds a bit to risky your nuts I was in the dorms last year and I was planning all year once i moved out my setup but i hope it turns out as good as its been going good work man.


----------



## Ribbet29 (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW!!! man those baby's sure are lookin sweet, good job


----------



## krs (Oct 30, 2007)

beautiful job man


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely a good read, good job dude...


----------



## budmantango (Oct 30, 2007)

so are you still using 6 cfls?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

i cant believe ive never seen this journal. your grow box is legit x10


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, nice box, i working on a reall similar grow, a small cabinet about the same size by cfl. How many watts are you using for those two? I want the same results! How much longer do u think?


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice to see theres more people here than i thought. This is week 5 in flower and i hope they continue to bulk up some more in the final few. This isnt really a dorm but more like rooms just for students, im not worried about anybody finding them and the smell is controllable by when the system is turned on and such. Ive got 6 23Watt cfls i think, then the 125W and 85W. Id like to grow a white widow next round and one other strain. Hope there arent any unwanted surprises in the final stretch.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Good job on the cab grow, nice and sugary, fat little buds, this is my first grow as well, I'm using 14 26w cfls above and I just added four 20w bellow, planning to ad at least six more bellow, I started flowering 12 days ago and getting some decent results so far, I really enjoyed going through your journal, very inspirational.*

*



I started with unrefined brown sugar, no molases here.

Click to expand...

**How much per serving?*

*



Switching from sugar cane to nutes every watering

Click to expand...

**What exactly do you mean by sugar cane, are you referring to the brown sugar, I would very much like to know what you fed them, how much and often?*

*Thanks, again good job on the grow!*


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 31, 2007)

I use about 2 tablespoons per litre water and swtich every watering to once nutes, once sugar. It is brown sugar but the unrefined kind. I actually water at least every second day, as the plants drink up a lot pretty fast. Nutes are still being fed at maybe half str.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 31, 2007)

The clone is also in flowering and hope to get seeds from it.


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 31, 2007)

This is a nice pic from today
The red flash gives it a great color


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 31, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> This is a nice pic from today
> The red flash gives it a great color


HOLY JESUS. <your plant3 i love it.


----------



## Slam (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the fact that you managed this with CFLs, I was thinking that i was going to need to buy some HPS's to get a half decent bud out of my plants, but now I've seen your journal its given me more faith in CFL's. How are your computer case clones going?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 3, 2007)

Heres a surviving clone thats already in flowering. She'll be my seed supplier.


----------



## r32 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am on the fence about ordering some MK seeds, this may have sealed the deal. Looking good! Let us know the smoke report for sure, it is supposed to be superb!


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 3, 2007)

I didnt know anything about MK but im very happy with their progress. Next will be white widow but MK seems to be a great choice


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anybody here have experience with MK that can tell me if they will take longer than 8 weeks of flowering?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2007)

well well vv....I went through this whole thread, and a big congrats to you and your efforts. Informative and highly productive. man that is one good gro! I can't believe the piece in the middle out the time to flowering an' stuff and the influence over potency. The guy would seem to not have read anything anywhere about the success that people have had with flowering at early vege stages....anywho...thanks man...and good luck!


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks tahoe, just a few weeks left and theyll be good to go. I guess some people just simply dont have a clue i suppose, if he wouldnt want to smoke it then hes lucky, because he wont. Looking forward to taking them out for watering later.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 4, 2007)

The clone already has pistils growing, took only a week of 12/12. Its mother plant took 11 days


----------



## Slam (Nov 4, 2007)

are you growing the clones under regular CFL's or are you using one of the big envirolites for them as well?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 5, 2007)

the PC cloner has a 125W bulb, Have some little experiments in there as well.


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 5, 2007)

lol. what kinda experiments??


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 5, 2007)

still secret


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 5, 2007)

hahaha.. have fun with that one!! how big are the buds now?


----------



## dewinitbig (Nov 5, 2007)

looks dank dood so how much longer til harvest?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 5, 2007)

2 weeks according to the package


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 7, 2007)

this is fantastic, i love stealth grows, keep it up man.


----------



## dewinitbig (Nov 8, 2007)

nice work dood any updated pics?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 8, 2007)

more peektures!! ^_^


----------



## Slam (Nov 8, 2007)

Starting to smell yet? You must be close to harvest...


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates, im in last 2 weeks, my next grow of white widdow is already sprouting today so ill be ready to go again right after this grow. More details next time.


----------



## r32 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have to say, you took great care of the plants they look flawless. I am curious though, is it a trait of fluorescent lights, or the MK that cause those super long hairs? Mine started with the hairs but filled in with dense buds soon. I run HID lighting so I am guessing it is maybe that?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 11, 2007)

I have sampled some bud and it has a great high. Not productive though, i wanted to get up and make some kick ass chocolate milk until after standing i realized i wouldnt be able to make it to the fridge.


----------



## traffic (Nov 11, 2007)

Buds like that in only 2 months?!? Amazing CFL grow man, very helpful.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 11, 2007)

Almost done now, interesting however is that the plants seem to be developing differently. The one has smaller buds but is dark green, full of crystals and looks pretty much finished and the other plant has much bigger buds, generally more yellow leaves and looks like it needs more time because the pistils are all still white. 
Also my room really smells now when the lights are on, wow.
Heres today


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 11, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> I have sampled some bud and it has a great high. Not productive though, i wanted to get up and make some kick ass chocolate milk until after standing i realized i wouldnt be able to make it to the fridge.


haha, that really made me laugh hard man. haha. nice looking buds man, seeing more stuff like this makes the thought of getting great bud with CFL's a possibility.


----------



## Slam (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to know more about these experiments in the clones box


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

this is just so inspiring. I truly hope that my efforts are rewarded in a similar manner.....this really must make you feel very accomplished....thanks for all your time and effort to share this with us. 


valuablevariable said:


> Almost done now, interesting however is that the plants seem to be developing differently. The one has smaller buds but is dark green, full of crystals and looks pretty much finished and the other plant has much bigger buds, generally more yellow leaves and looks like it needs more time because the pistils are all still white.
> Also my room really smells now when the lights are on, wow.
> Heres today


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 11, 2007)

Slam said:


> I want to know more about these experiments in the clones box


*meeeeee too!

*


----------



## SuperBud (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys ery inspiring. I to have a PC box and have been growing for about 4 weeks now. The strand is 'ice' and its supposed to be short, stalky and powerful. I have 2 plants in which 1 is about 6 inches tall and very 'bulky' and healthy, the other is about have the size but overall looks healthy. Interesed in seeing the results. I have been running on 24 light since germination and am wondering when I should go to 12/12 for flowering???? Any suggestions. Rock on great pics guys


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 12, 2007)

SuperBud said:


> Hey guys ery inspiring. I to have a PC box and have been growing for about 4 weeks now. The strand is 'ice' and its supposed to be short, stalky and powerful. I have 2 plants in which 1 is about 6 inches tall and very 'bulky' and healthy, the other is about have the size but overall looks healthy. Interesed in seeing the results. I have been running on 24 light since germination and am wondering when I should go to 12/12 for flowering???? Any suggestions. Rock on great pics guys


You seem very out of place asking here, all i can say is if you havnt gone into flowering yet your plant is going to be growing way out of you box


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 12, 2007)

SuperBud said:


> and am wondering when I should go to 12/12 for flowering???? Any suggestions. Rock on great pics guys


right now before your shit outgrows the box


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 13, 2007)

I flushed both plants today and added the CO2 mix (had it out for a few weeks). Looks like early next week one of the plants will be harvested


----------



## Slam (Nov 13, 2007)

Something i notice on this forum a lot i that the grow journal usually goes dead just before people harvest. Probably because people can't escape their harvests couch lock..
I can't wait to find out how much it all weighs as I am planning on doing a pretty similar grow in the near future.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats true, i guess the buildup is more exciting than when you have the results in your hand. There just isnt as much daily changes to report now either.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 13, 2007)

The first plant looks great but its going to be interesting because the second one has much bigger buds and is taking longer as well. All closeups are from the same plant because the other still has all white pistils and doesnt look ready.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 13, 2007)

Heres a bud lower down between the nodes


----------



## traffic (Nov 13, 2007)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 13, 2007)

*Very nice, mine are looking something like that, I've been in flower for 25 days now, what strain is this again?*

*Nice Job!*


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 13, 2007)

"Point out the obvious" Man uses his godlike ability to quickly point at the journal title and just as quickly solves the case of the unknown strain!
your only 25 days in humboldt?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 13, 2007)

*Yeah today I'm 25 days , also I'm a total noob and know nothing about strains, that comes next, I've heard of kush but not masterkush, learn something new everyday!*


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 13, 2007)

Id never heard of kush untill i bought the seeds


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 17, 2007)

Update:
Plant one will be harvested next week, plant 2 needs more time.
One of the clones had rooted and has been toped twice and put into flowering a few weeks ago and will be used for seeds. 
I have started my next grow, 3 feminised white widows are already growing a little over week. Then theres some little fun projects that are in the making, ill post those later on some time.
Also, i JUST spilled beer all over my table while writing this.


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 17, 2007)

pictures before the chop?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 17, 2007)

they will come, still a few days left but ill give one more report untill then.


----------



## LoopDigga (Nov 17, 2007)

excellent.


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 17, 2007)

bout time  glad to hear that they're almost done.


----------



## Serotonin (Nov 17, 2007)

So, I just got a quarter of MK last night... and have been smoking it non stop since. Incredible, energetic high that lasts a good amount of time. I can't stop playing video games. XD


----------



## dewinitbig (Nov 17, 2007)

you gotta let us know how its smoking dood


----------



## Slam (Nov 18, 2007)

So if you managed to get this far it must have been pretty stealthy, was it your room mate you didn't want to find it?


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 18, 2007)

Master kush is one of my alltime faves. Tastes like really good dirt, for real!


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 20, 2007)

Well i cut a smaller bud off today but will give the rest more time, think it wouldnt hurt, most pistils are dry but theres a few new ones so why not wait lil bit. The weight is 3.8 grams wet and smells somewhat like a pine tree.

The circle shows the bud i cut (lighter in plant to show size)
  


This is the biggest bud, you might be able to find the few new white pistils, looks about ready but should i give it more time?


----------



## totalzer01 (Nov 20, 2007)

nice. my girl is just a little behind yours. I haven't been able to post any new pics though because my gf broke her camera....by mistake.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Nov 20, 2007)

dd you use CFLs for flowering ? if you did you are my hero and i will be doing something similar if your smoke turns out well.


----------



## Slam (Nov 20, 2007)

looking pretty tastey, so you still using 250watts worth of cfls?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 21, 2007)

Its all done with CFLs. Gonna take a look to see how shes doing today when lights go on again


----------



## dewinitbig (Nov 22, 2007)

dude my mouth started watering when i looked at those pics haha


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 23, 2007)

ive cut a second bud, the first has been put into a jar to cure.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 23, 2007)

This is a timeline from 3rd - 21st nov. 
Looks like theres no big difference in another weeks growth so ima cut it down soon. Looks ready id say.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 23, 2007)

hey man...looks sweet and tasy......congrats!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 23, 2007)

*Damn man, looks great, nice and sticky but shouldn't there be more amber pistols/hairs, before they are ready?*

*Nice job on them buds!*


----------



## Kialhimself (Nov 23, 2007)

sweet buds man nice grow CFLS all the way!


----------



## KidKid1950 (Nov 23, 2007)

Got a question. 

I was wondering what soil mix you used, and how many times a week did you water.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 24, 2007)

^^ ditto through veg and flowering please....lol


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 24, 2007)

soil. i dunno something for flowers with not too much perlite and some nutes that are supposed to last 3 weeks. Couldnt find anything better.
Theres not much i can teach you on watering, i watered like every 2nd day when the soil seemed dry.
On these two topics im probably not an expert, seemed to work though.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 24, 2007)

How many CFL bulbs you got in that box? Did you mix cool temp and warm temp bulbs? Or did you just mix them though out the grow?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 24, 2007)

300 watts, mixed warm and cool


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 25, 2007)

So the main colas from the first plant are cut and hung up in a cereal box (for extra stealth). In the jar is the first little bud i cut thats already curing.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 25, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> So the main colas from the first plant are cut and hung up in a cereal box (for extra stealth). In the jar is the first little bud i cut thats already curing.



Dude ! Looks awesome-good job! What's the smell like?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 25, 2007)

*Nice job valuable, looks nice and tasty, have ya sampled any of it yet since it's been in the jar, or you just going to wait it out for decent cure? I plan on sampling at least a branch of mine and properly cure the rest..*

*Well Done!*


----------



## dewinitbig (Nov 27, 2007)

any idea of the final wright?


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 27, 2007)

Well i was originally thinking maybe 30 total while both were growing and after cutting it looks like the first plant should be around 15. The second has slightly bigger buds but i suppose CFLs dont like to give too much more.


----------



## dewinitbig (Nov 28, 2007)

sweet deal dude


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

don't ya just love the extreme DIY that surfaces on this site...a cereal box and a pencil to hang and dry bud...i love it! 


valuablevariable said:


> So the main colas from the first plant are cut and hung up in a cereal box (for extra stealth). In the jar is the first little bud i cut thats already curing.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 28, 2007)

lol, someones paying close attention. Its lucky charms btw


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

all the better.....lucky charms....you say paying attention....some saying being obsessive....I call it a passion for detail...hahahahahaha...but then what do I know? hahahahaha....I think marijuana should be legalized.....WTF is with THAT! 


valuablevariable said:


> lol, someones paying close attention. Its lucky charms btw


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 28, 2007)

aha!! i knew it was lucky charms!!! and thats schmuckers strawberry jelly too?


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 28, 2007)

fantastic, just beautiful.


----------



## JESSE (Dec 2, 2007)

how tall were they before the slaughter?


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 4, 2007)

Its was LST and Scrog so not tall, maybe 15 inches. Almost done drying, ill still let you know how much it is


----------



## mr.peter (Dec 5, 2007)

man i looked at this thread when you were first cutting holes for fans and now stumbled apon it, then read it all and all i can say is you are fucking beastly. Hahah i noticed the pencil myself adn the computer for the clones looked geniously stealth. Man i've got to hand it to you bravo. 

P.s. the part about the chocolate milk made me cream my pants from laughing because i know exactly how it is except i woke up the next morning on the floor remembering nothing.


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it Peter. 
So its all done, cut and hung to dry, the next plants are already about to put into flowering. 
The results, about 46gs, , manicured buds, where most came from the second plant harvested. Ive smoked the last 2 weeks and although its my first grow I think its pretty good. 
bbbbbbbbbbbThis is the second plant: ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffHere all packed into the containers
   mmmm

Thanks for all the support, i broke my goal of 30 gs, did the whole grow with CFLs in a box and now i would be set for months. Keep a look out for the next grow and good luck to all


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 6, 2007)

*Very nice valuable great job and some say you can't get crap from cfls, well I'd say you are one of the ones that just proved them wrong, do you have plans for your next grow also an idea as to when?*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

now theres an advertisment for Swiss Army that no one has seen before! hahahaha.. ya think they's be interested? excellent work. those buds look nice and plump and firm. 46g seems to me to be pretty good from two plants? I seem to have in my mind an once per plant is somewhat reasonable unless ur fdd, I think he loses that in his sleep at night....hahahahaha. awesome and thanks for sharing...enjoy ur smoke!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey man happy for ya, it looks great, I hope mine goes as well as yours, follow my grow pleeeease....lol, mine is aslo CFL from start to finish, so any pointers would be awesome!! 




valuablevariable said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Peter.
> So its all done, cut and hung to dry, the next plants are already about to put into flowering.
> The results, about 46gs, , manicured buds, where most came from the second plant harvested. Ive smoked the last 2 weeks and although its my first grow I think its pretty good.
> bbbbbbbbbbbThis is the second plant: ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffHere all packed into the containers
> ...


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 7, 2007)

Having as much weed as you want is like a checkmark in the book of life having solved one of those problems. Its just like not having to worry about money or finding that perfect girl. Only here im set on a smoking basis, its just not a problem anymore and thats just amazing.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the pen in hand....and the checkmark is coming....just not quite there yet....but I totally agree.....one more thing more to worry about....excellent thoughts! 


valuablevariable said:


> Having as much weed as you want is like a checkmark in the book of life having solved one of those problems. Its just like not having to worry about money or finding that perfect girl. Only here im set on a smoking basis, its just not a problem anymore and thats just amazing.


----------



## sleepytown (Dec 12, 2007)

Even though this has been over for a while, I checked up quite a bit early on (until near the end of flowering) and then got lost in everything else and forgot to check up again. Looking back, I would say that you are quite an inspiration to anyone who doesn't think they have a space to grow. I definitely appreciate having a little bit of an idea of how my ScrOG will progress. The buds look very nice; any chance of a smoke report?

S-Town


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Dec 12, 2007)

well after trying to duplicate a grow similar to yours i can say that i failed miserably. so kudos valuable! you are a true veteran. i hope to use this failure as a learning experience and grow high yeilding quality bud with cfls just as you did. god willing lol.


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 13, 2007)

@sleepytown
Im glad if the grow helps yours, i hadnt even done much research on scrog but eventually it looked like ill have to use it but it turned out well and nw im sure theres no other way i could have grown.
@jakebakingcake
it took me a few tries before i realised theres actual steps you need to take when growing so dont worry youll get there.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## JESSE (Dec 13, 2007)

in the end how many bulbs did you have setup to get 300w? i only have neary 100 or so on four sproutlings right now and more are on there way i want to have atleast six plants but im starting with 15 to weed out males. im going to flower when they are a foot tall and they are sativas so i know they wont stay to ssmall but about how many cfls should i have for them atleast to reach flowering til i buy an hps space really isnt an issue energy might be tho...


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 13, 2007)

well i hate to see 15 bulb set ups but for me it was more or less as many as i could get in there. I have i think 7 bulbs, one is 125 and a 85 to save space. If youre getting an hps soon then might as well get it now =)


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 6, 2008)

wow, thank god I stumbled on to this thread. Awesome stuff man, inspiring for my upcoming grow.


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 6, 2008)

pssst.. if oyu still check this...

did we get a smoke report yet? or is it to late!!???


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 6, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> pssst.. if oyu still check this...
> 
> did we get a smoke report yet? or is it to late!!???


Before growing i didnt know anything about different kinds of highs so ill be bad at comparing. However ive gotten only good feedback from others, its not a giggly energetic stone and you can tell its an indica. I enjoy it but now id really like a sativa high for a change. 
Overall it turned out really well, i bet if i had grown some crappy weed before this i would know that this is really good stuff.


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say congrats on this stealth grow. It would be a very informative journal for those just starting out. You get rep for all the innovative ideas wrapped up in your grow.

Did you end up starting the widow?


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks man, this is the WW today, theres no journal but your in luck since today was my first post about them
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/43555-white-widow-grow-5-weeks.html


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> Having as much weed as you want is like a checkmark in the book of life having solved one of those problems. Its just like not having to worry about money or finding that perfect girl. Only here im set on a smoking basis, its just not a problem anymore and thats just amazing.



agree'd

Very nice grow..... Very brown looking not my type of weed but hey man that sure is sum kick ass stuff !


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> don't ya just love the extreme DIY that surfaces on this site...a cereal box and a pencil to hang and dry bud...i love it!



ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dude those buds look so so sticky, im shocked. Were they fairly dense aswell?

And im curious if you started another grow? And im also curious as to why you did go cfl?


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 9, 2008)

They were fairly dense. Not packed tight but not bad either. I finished a white widow grow, i think i have more of a harvest report than a grow journal on it somehwere.
CFLs because of the small space and max stealth needed.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 14, 2008)

So fairly dense, but not crazy dense, but dense enough?? lol. Like i guess i should of asked; could you have sold those nuggs as top price dank? I guess thatd give a better image. 

Max stealth? just throwing it out there but i have a 150w hps setup thats 
17"h 16"w by 12" l. Practically PC sized. I do have an arsenal of 120 computer fans though, 3 right on the bulb and 3 outake. And my temps never rise above 85 degrees. 

Ive also seen double pc setups run strictly on comp. fans with 250w hps!!! It can be done. Anyways, if you get a chance, itd be cool if you posted that harvest. I love to see what cfls can create.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 14, 2008)

Check page 22


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh well yeah, thats old news, i was talking about the second harvest you were mentioning


----------



## vinniedelpino (Dec 15, 2008)

looking good man.

have you considered any dwarf strains? like lowryder, lowryder 2, diesel ryder etc? it looks like you're working with limited space.


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey valuable..... how many lights and what kinda lights did you use in total for your flower room????

I don't use CFL's but know a guy that is trying to get away with using one 200 watt envirolight to flower 3 2-3' plants... 

I just don't think there will be enough light.... but I'm an HPS user so....


----------



## chiefchuckles (Nov 20, 2011)

Well......That was an AMAZING grow journal. Thanks for posting man! Check mine out! (Link below)


----------



## in the woods (Nov 20, 2011)

valuablevariable said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Peter.
> So its all done, cut and hung to dry, the next plants are already about to put into flowering.
> The results, about 46gs, , manicured buds, where most came from the second plant harvested. Ive smoked the last 2 weeks and although its my first grow I think its pretty good.
> bbbbbbbbbbbThis is the second plant: ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffHere all packed into the containers
> ...


I wish 1 1\2 ounces lasted me months....!


----------



## Apomixis (Feb 17, 2013)

I am amazed how you can grow these plants in such small areas!!
it really is pretty fantastic.
Great job man.


----------

